# Ταϊλάνδη ή *Ταϋλάνδη;



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2008)

Απ' ό,τι ξέρω η ξένη λέξη είναι Thailand, αλλά βλέπω και 185.000 "Ταϋλάνδη" στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο. 

Φαίνεται πως στα Τουρκικά είναι Tayland, μάλλον αυτό θα παρέσυρε τον υπάλληλο της ΝΕΤ που γράφει τους τίτλους στις ειδήσεις, ξέρει καλά Τουρκικά


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 28, 2008)

Εγώ Ταϋλάνδη την ξέρω και τη γράφω. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που σου χτυπάει άσχημα. Και 185.000 ευρήματα είναι ένας διόλου ευκαταφρόνητος αριθμός.


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 28, 2008)

Κι εγώ πάντα με ύψιλον την έγραφα!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2008)

Ναι, αλλά από πού δικαιολογείται το ύψιλον; Σε όλες σχεδόν τις γλώσσες με -ι- γράφεται.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 28, 2008)

Ύψιλον κι από μένα (σιγά μην περιμένατε κάτι άλλο...)


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2008)

Άμα δεν δικιολογείται, πρέπει ν' αλλάξει, αφού η αλλαγή θα είναι προς την κατεύθυνση της απλούστευσης. Τώρα, πώς προέκυψε με ύψιλον, δεν το ξέρω.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 28, 2008)

Και εγώ με "υ" τη γράφω! 

Είναι πολύ αστείο πάντως, γιατί τα ταξιδιωτικά γραφεία γράφουν και τα δύο π.χ. Ταϊλάνδη (Ταϋλάνδη). Σου λέει μη μπερδευτεί ο ταξιδιώτης και νομίζει ότι αλλού βρίσκεται η Ταϊλάνδη και αλλού η Ταϋλάνδη!!!


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 28, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, αλλά από πού δικαιολογείται το ύψιλον; Σε όλες σχεδόν τις γλώσσες με -ι- γράφεται.



Μια πολύ καλή ερώτηση...


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 28, 2008)

Και εγώ, αν με ρωτούσατε, θα έλεγα ότι γράφεται με "υ" (χωρίς να μπορώ να εξηγήσω αυτήν την ορθογραφία). Ωστόσο και το ΛΚΝ και το ΛΝΕΓ έχουν "Ταϊλάνδη". Οπότε, μάλλον πρέπει να αναθεωρήσω την ορθογραφική επιλογή μου.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2008)

Και επειδή το πρόγραμμα δεν επιτρέπει να αφήσω ένα σμάιλι και να φύγω:

Το όνομα της χώρας (που ήταν Σιάμ και έγινε Ταϊλάνδη πρώτα το 1939 και τελεσίδικα το 1949) δεν είναι απλοποίηση της δημοτικής αλλά γράφεται Ταϊλάνδη από τότε (έτσι το έχω σε βιβλία εκείνη της εποχής), αλλά ταυτόχρονα βλέπω το εντελώς αδικαιολόγητο *Ταϋλάνδη για άλλα τόσα χρόνια. Μάλιστα, ξεφεύγει και στον Μπαμπινιώτη μου ένας *Ταϋλανδέζος δίπλα στον Ταϊλανδό. Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα πώς προέκυψε. Ίσως να συμβολίζει το τσουνάμι. :)


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 28, 2008)

Ο Πάπυρος δίνει και τις δύο γραφές, ενώ το λεξικό της Πρωΐας δεν έχει καμία.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 28, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι σκέφτομαι Κεϋλάνη... 

Πώς μ' αρέσουν αυτές οι μικρές παρεκτροπές της γλώσσας


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 28, 2008)

Χρόοονια Ταϋλάνδη... αλλά, φαίνεται, δεν είναι ελληνικό πείσμα- 164.000 Thayland


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2008)

Για του λόγου το αληθές, ιδού από το συμπλήρωμα της ΜΕΕ (1957) και από μια μικρή εγκυκλοπαίδεια της Εκλογής (κάπου εκεί).







Πάπυρος και Υδρία έχουν _Ταϋλάνδη_ που παραπέμπει στο κύριο λήμμα *Ταϊλάνδη*.

Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών, σύμφωνα με το Γκουγκλ:
10.600 Ταϋλάνδη
195 Ταϊλάνδη
Αξιόπιστη πηγή. Να τους προτιμάμε...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ πάλι σκέφτομαι Κεϋλάνη...


H Κεϋλάνη έχει τη δικαιολογία της, λέγεται Ceylon. Ενώ η Ταϊλάνδη δεν δικαιολογεί το ύψιλον από το Thailand.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 28, 2008)

Την Ταϋλάνδη τη μάθαμε έτσι (με το Υ της "κυρτότητας":)) όχι από τη ΜΕΕ αλλά από τα σχολικά βιβλία Γεωγραφίας και τους άτλαντες (Τουλάχιστον δεν είμαστε της γενιάς του Σιαμ).


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 28, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> H Κεϋλάνη έχει τη δικαιολογία της, λέγεται Ceylon. Ενώ η Ταϊλάνδη δεν δικαιολογεί το ύψιλον από το Thailand.



Ναι, εννοώ ότι η Ταϋλάνδη μπορεί να έκλεψε το ύψιλον της Κεϋλάνης. Αλλά όπως και να έχει, από τη στιγμή που οι περισσότεροι έχουν υιοθετήσει το ύψιλον, ίσως τα λεξικά να πρέπει να διορθωθούν.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2008)

Μα δεν είναι περισσότεροι όσοι γράφουν *Ταϋλάνδη. Ένας στους έξι είναι.


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2008)

Μήπως κατ' επίδρασιν του Ταλλεϋράνδου; (τώρα, κάνω πλάκα ή όχι; δεν ξέρω...)


----------



## oublexis (Nov 28, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Φαίνεται πως στα Τουρκικά είναι Tayland...


Πάλι καλά που το πήραμε από τα τουρκικά, γιατί αλλιώς μπορεί και να την είχαμε κάνει, σαν τους Κύπριους, Θαϊλάνδη.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 29, 2008)

Αλλά η Σουαζιλάνδη, έχει γίνει και *Ζουαζιλάνδη
(Το Ζ είναι -και- αφροπολιτισμικό -Ζιμπάμπουε, Ζουλού)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

Και ο Δημητράκος *Ταϊλάνδη* λημματογραφεί. Μάλλον κάποια σχολική γεωγραφία την έκανε τη λαδιά (παρετυμολογική σύνδεση με τον Ταΰγετο, ενδεχομένως...).


----------

